# Aluminum Skiffs



## mc360 (Aug 18, 2020)

Doing a lot of research for the next boat and really think getting an Aluminum Skiff is the way to go. Spent the good part of a weekend on the SEARCH function reading every post out there.

Not talking about taking a Jon boat and making it a skiff, but getting a flats/skiff boat that is made out of aluminum vs fiberglass as a flats boat.

Really not seeing many downsides of aluminum vs. fiberglass. A lot of the "positives" of fiberglass is being able to mold it into any shape- but after the boat is out of the mold, what modifications do you really make.

Anyone have any day-to-day expericence with aluminum skiffs/flats- castsandblasts,xpress,xtreme, sabine are the ones I've researched. Any others out there?

Edit:
Owned an older 17 ft fiberglass flats boat for many years, that's definitely showing it's age, but we are looking to change it out- just not worth the quotes we are getting for a restoration.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Sabine Skiffs look incredible. Never been around one, so take that with a grain of salt, but I haven’t heard anything negative about them. Good luck on your search.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sabine skiffs might be what you are looking for. Great skiffs and I've been in probably 10 or 12 of them (he's a neighbor). Quiet, shallow, and fun to drive.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Sabine all the way! I've only been on one but it is the gold standard for aluminum skiffs.


----------



## mc360 (Aug 18, 2020)

thanks. Trying to not make this a "which boat is better" thread, just the issues users might be having-aluminum vs. fiberglass with a flats boat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

a gazillion fish have been caught from aluminum boats. there are some issues with hull noise that may or may not affect the type of fish you are after.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Hull noise is much more a function of hull shape than material. That's one area where Sabine skiffs separate themselves from any traditional aluminum boat.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

The only negative i can really think of with “ aluminum vs fiberglass” would be corrosion/ electrolysis. Other than that, both materials are excellent for boat construction. Fiberglass/composite boats have drawbacks as well, such as stress cracking, poor bonding of components due to fast paced production, etc... so in the end, I think it is up to the end user to decide.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

About 15 years ago I picked up a wreck of a 16' 1956 V hull Alumacraft at a garage sale for $100. 










After gutting it I put in a forward casting deck, steering console with live bait well, rod holders, and a 20hp outboard motor I was ready to fish.










The smaller motor still gave me 20mph, and I could fish all day on a 3 gallon tank of gas. (I carried two of them). It was light enough to only draw a few inches of water. I fished it for 6 years until someone offered me a good bit for it, and then I built my next project boat.














.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

I run an Xpress 185 Skiff with a Yamaha 115 SHO, 6" jackplate, and all the other goodies. Does it have the fit/finish of a Sabine? No. Is it half the cost? Absolutely. 

Big water to well under a foot, I can hammer down and go. handles chop like a dream and has storage for days. Note, its aluminum, so extra precaution must be taken for thorough rinse downs (or wash, if you're into that sorta thing) after each trip - but its a good habit to be in anyways. 

Do a quick search for each on here and you'll find plenty of conversations. 

I'll say this, if I did not live in an area that had a ton of rocks and oyster bars - I probably wouldn't have an aluminum boat. BUT, I do. and I love this damn boat.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sabine Skiffs or Scandy-White. I've been in both quite a bit. The Sabine is a proper poling skiff. Quiet on pole, spins easy, runs and floats in the skinny. Fit and finish is really nice. The Scandy's are near commercial grade tough. They don't have the finish that the Sabine's do and they can have hull slap but they are good boats.


----------



## Hogprint (Feb 23, 2020)

Cast&Blast out of SC...

Dont know anything first hand but look very promising.


----------



## mc360 (Aug 18, 2020)

Meeting with a builder this week. I'll post an update if we choose them to build a few boats.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

If you want a poling skiff, the only way to go is a Sabine skiff. I had a custom weld-craft tunnel hull for 16 years, and while it would certainly run skinny, it was no poling skiff, even though I had a poling platform on it and a push pull. Just way way too noisy. Get a Sabine and don’t even think about anything else, if it’s aluminum 
you’re after.It’s just way too hard to get it close to fish with a typical johnboat. Sure, you can use them to run shallow and get out and Wade but you better be OK with that.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am in AWE of my Tunnel Hull Alumacraft ! SOLID and light ! My chop strand fiberglass boat (with a false floor) feels like is is going to self destruct under my feet ! and it was purchased NEW !!! Have the Aluminum skiff done inside with "TUFF COAT MARINE"


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

noeettica said:


> I am in AWE of my Tunnel Hull Alumacraft ! SOLID and light ! My chop strand fiberglass boat (with a false floor) feels like is is going to self destruct under my feet ! and it was purchased NEW !!! Have the Aluminum skiff done inside with "TUFF COAT MARINE"


What size Alumacraft?
Thanks,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Aluminum:
https://www.seaarkboats.com/life-categories
Backwoods Landing Boats by Weldbilt
www.edgeduckboats.com
Blazer Boat Manufacturing
Home - Prodigy Boats
Excel Boats
https://www.duracraftboats.com/pages.aspx?s=1658
| HAVOC BOATS | Home
Weld-Craft Aluminum Jon Boats
Xpress Boats | The Original All-Welded Aluminum Boat
Alumacraft Boats: Aluminum fishing boats, Jon Boats and Bass Boats for sale
Alweld Boats/Lonsdale AR/Aluminum Boats
War Eagle Boats - Team Ward Aluminum Duck Boats and Fishing Boats
www.southforkcustomboats.com
www.timbercreekboats.com
www.unclejcustomboats.com
www.relentlessboatsla.com
www.castandblastboats.com/cast-and-blast-17








GT Model


This hull comes in over 50 sizes and assortments. But the interior design and layout are up to you. With motor choices ranging from 9.9 to 250HP and everything in between, we can certainly help you design a boat that fits your specific needs! The GT Model hull design exemplifies what Gator Trax...




gatortraxboats.com


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

-SeaArk local Florida dealer quotes (not in stock. -Retail cost + shipping/special order).
Hull Only:
1652 SLD $6,442.50
1860 SLD $7,611.00
1652 MVT $4,901.25
1860 MVT $5,983.75
1872 MVT $7632.00
2072 MVT $7915.00
Flotation pods: $480.00
P.S. Dealer said what ever motor I wanted (transom rated), would have to be ordered as well.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Just wanted to post above ^^^^^^^ to give you some links etc.
There are some that their welds break and their foam soaks up water so go on those forums and research etc.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Flotation sponsons are not much fun if you are poling.


----------



## mc360 (Aug 18, 2020)

Definitely a polling skiff is what we are looking to get.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

mc360 said:


> Definitely a polling skiff is what we are looking to get.


Then you have to decide if you want to see fish you might catch, or just pole it. I had the absolute coolest Weld-Craft aluminum flat bottom, tunnel hull but you would rarely be able to sneak up on fish. It could handle a big load but even though I had a push pole, rubber flooring, jack plate, and nice poling platform, I would certainly not call it a technical poling skiff. Yes, it was a skiff that could be poled but not poled well for fish. I think if you really want an aluminum poling skiff to get within 20 feet of fish, you had better seriously consider a Sabine. I personally know of no other aluminums that will do this. Several guides here in TX have Sabines.....Scott Sommerlatte, Scott Null, Owen Gaylor, several in Galveston, etc and they are pushing clients around all day and into fish. It's all about hull slap. All other standard aluminums will have loads of hull slap. Sabines are built by an engineer to be quiet, and run shallow.


----------

